# ??? Grapes, Peaches, and Bees



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello 

I need some advice on what I can use on grapes and peaches that will be safe for the bees.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's a good article with a few ideas.. .

http://www.xerces.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/xerces-organic-approved-pesticides-factsheet.pdf


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Your last winter dormant spray should be about a month Before blossoms, when buds first appear. The open flowers later are non toxic that way.

Generally bee keepers say 'don't spray Anything for pests until the blossoms die off !!!' ,then the bees will be gone anyway,moved on to what's flowering, and you can protect your fruit with whatever you are comfortable using.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

ooops doubled post


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## pointsevenout (Nov 29, 2017)

You can also spray in the evening when the bees have gone home for the night. Grapes are self-fertile.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

But won't the bees come back the next day and get in that crap?

 Al


----------



## pointsevenout (Nov 29, 2017)

*Bees aren't attracted to plants that are without flower and have budded or leafed out. So just don't spray a plant that is in bloom.*

*Try this approach:*

*Safe only if sprayed at dawn or dusk, when bees aren’t active*
_These pesticides can hurt bees when wet, but aren’t harmful when dry, so if you use with care, can be bee-safe:_

Spinosad (insecticide)

Pyrethrum (insecticide)

Neem oil (fungicide, insecticide)

*Honeybee-safe pesticides*
_While it’s not nice to spray while bees are around, these are fairly non-toxic to them:_

Sulfur (fungicide)

Serenade (biological fungicide)

Insecticidal soap

Petroleum-based oils

B.T. or Bacillus thuringiensis (biological control for caterpillars)

Herbicides like Roundup and 2,4-Dhttp://northcoastgardening.com/2009/03/organic-weed-control-how-to-kill-weeds/


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Don't get Roundup or 2,4D on peach or grape leaves. Grapes are very sensitive to herbicides.


----------



## pointsevenout (Nov 29, 2017)

Not a truer word was spoke. Always do your research on compatibility of the -isides with the crop you are trying to treat. And boy are the chemical treatments for grapevines expensive. Also everything is way out priced for the backyard hobbyist. Most of the chemicals needed for grapevines are sold at bulk levels for the commercial agro-folks.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

pointsevenout said:


> You can also spray in the evening when the bees have gone home for the night. Grapes are self-fertile.


the spray gets on the pollen ,, the bees collect the pollen , feed the pollen to the larva , then the larva is dead or weak,,, remember what is sprayed on the blossom may as well be sprayed on the bees themselves as it is the same


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Tom how you been? You need to PM me or call me. Don't text as I don't do text.

I don't know why this 3 year old thread was dug up since the OP has probably solved the problem by now.


 Al


----------

